# (5.8.11) New font size/bolding update for all kindles released after 2013



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

_This update includes general performance improvements and the following new features:_


Bold Control: You can now set the boldness level on all reading fonts for enhanced readability and eye comfort. The new bold option can be controlled from the Display Settings (Aa) menu in books.
More Font Sizes: You can now choose from 14 different font sizes to suit your reading preference.
Redesigned Search Results: See chapter headers with in-book search results to help you find what you are looking for.

Here is the page to get the update manually. Make sure you pick the right device from the left. Easier with the Oasis and Voyage, since there are only one. A wee bit harder when you have to figure out your paperwhite. First paperwhite as usual is excluded. Only the ones that came out from 2013 on.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=202037720

*****

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2305986



> There are more ways to personalize your reading settings on Kindle Oasis than ever before so you can enjoy your book the way you prefer:
> 
> New Font Size and Bold Settings: Now choose from more font sizes than ever before-and five levels of boldness-for whichever font you choose to read with. Combined with the new, 7-inch Paperwhite display, you can personalize your books so it's perfectly comfortable for your eyes.
> 
> *Starting today, the new size and bold settings as well as ragged right alignment will be delivered as a free, over-the-air update to Kindle Paperwhite (Gen 6 released in 2013), plus all newer Kindle devices.*


I took out some of the stuff only pertaining to the new Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That will be great for a lot of people!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish for the new night mode to be in the original kindle Oasis. It shouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

You guys know what number of software this will be?
Cause I've tried downloading it from their site, but I don't think it's the updated version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Current Voyage system is 5.8.10.

I would't expect an update until after Oct 31 when the new Oasis is released.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

5.8.11 it will be. According to the geeks on Mobilereads. It doesn't show on the website yet, although it did say in the press release that it will roll out today. I am trying to have patience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did it say that? I guess I missed it. It'll be good to see the new font choices before the New Oasis drops.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did it say that? I guess I missed it. It'll be good to see the new font choices before the New Oasis drops.


Look at my bolded in the first post. It says starting today.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You want me to read the whole thread? Carefully? That might be asking a bit much.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Been waiting for font weight options for years so i'm quite excited for the bold options. Was hoping they'd go the way of the new Kobo lighting systems with the various shades of light but i'm very excited for the fonts, hopefully ones that a little more fun than in the past. Well done, Kindle.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

So, has anybody gotten the update?  Is there finally a font size between "not quite big enough" and "way too big"?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have not . . . but I didn't expect to get it so quick. Even if they said it will start to roll out as of Wednesday, it'll be some time before everyone gets it.

On the update page the current version is still shown as 5.8.10.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wondering if they just jumped it with the press release, saying it starts rolling out today(yesteday). Since its not appearing on the update page, it might be it rolls out once the Oasis2 starts shipping.

eta: looks like its coming, some folks on mobilereads have found a couple of direct links with the new update number. Direct links being the links one uses on the amazon page. So keep an eye out here

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=202037720

Just find your device on the left once it says 5.8.11 in the middle and you can manually download.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, there is a cnet video review on the Oasis2 and in it you can see a second of the guy changing font size and bold. I counded the squares. 5 bold options and 14 sizes . I am exited about the font sizes. I need something between the 3-4-5. The jumps are too big now.

I put the video in the Oasis in its thread. But since they said we get this font update, I thought I put that tidbit here.

Just so its more clear. All the older devices starting from 2013 on will get the font/boldness update. But the audible update will only go to the current Oasis and current Kindle. That is the one with no light, the newest one. Reason is that those 2 devices were made with that Voice View thingie for accessability so they have the hardware needed. 
This might be though a bit further down the line. From press release.



> Audible will be available on the all-new Kindle Oasis via a free over-the-air update when the device ships-and it will be available via a free over-the-air update to Kindle (Gen  and the first Kindle Oasis in the coming months. If you're new to Audible, sign up for a free trial and get two free audiobooks.


The update for fonts is rolling out now. The page isn't updated yet, but some already have it. So keep checking the link if you don't want to wait.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

The update page on Amazon UK now has 5.8.11. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

John Hopper said:


> The update page on Amazon UK now has 5.8.11.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was going to say that you guys are a few hours ahead of us in the US after all, but its also here (US) now. Getting them on my Oasis and Voyage. Will report back.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, got the update on the Oasis, Voyage is being a bit of a pain. Have to do it again on it. 

As far as I can tell, only thing different is a bold slider and a font slider. This will take a wee bit of fiddling. On Bookerley, I cannot go past "1" on the bold slider or its just too bold for me. Those that lurve really bold font will love this. But on "1" it is about the way the K3 and the older kindle buttons used to display the font. Where they were darker and thicker. So that is really good. But for me setting "1" is probably enough. At least on bookerly. On Pallatino and Baskerville on the other hand, the boldness is more subtle for some reason. As it goes up. 

As far as font sizes, I feel like its the same. Still seems big steps between 3-4-5. But I can't compare now and it might just be how sizes have to work. I am still on 4 as before, but with the boldness, I can even read on 3 if I want to. With bookerley that is. Every font has a bit of a different size as we all know. 

I took a photo of my Voyage before updating while in a book so I'll post the before and after with the boldness on once its done. 

Basically I could now use fonts I never was able to use before like Baskerville and Palatino. Those where just to light/thin. Now they are readable. I still probably prefer bookerly overall, but there be options now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure how well this shows, can't take good pics to save my life and when I make them smaller on imgur, they get blurry. They are not blurry when I start out, so no clue why that is.

Before the update, bookerly size 4









after the update, bookerly, size 4, bolding 1










bookerly, size 4, bolding 3


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Atunah said:


> Ok, got the update on the Oasis, Voyage is being a bit of a pain. Have to do it again on it.
> 
> As far as I can tell, only thing different is a bold slider and a font slider. This will take a wee bit of fiddling. On Bookerley, I cannot go past "1" on the bold slider or its just too bold for me. Those that lurve really bold font will love this. But on "1" it is about the way the K3 and the older kindle buttons used to display the font. Where they were darker and thicker. So that is really good. But for me setting "1" is probably enough. At least on bookerly. On Pallatino and Baskerville on the other hand, the boldness is more subtle for some reason. As it goes up.
> 
> ...


Like you Atunah, I think that bold level 1 will be enough for me. Any higher than 2 seems excessive.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the pics, Atunah. Unfortunately, I can't tell much difference via the computer screen. Good to know the link is up on Amazon . . . . will download now!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

When I opened sideloaded content on my Voyage I was told something along the lines the Bold option wasn't available, but to use the Amazon Ember Bold font. Meanies. 

Only saw the message the first time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> When I opened sideloaded content on my Voyage I was told something along the lines the Bold option wasn't available, but to use the Amazon Ember Bold font. Meanies.
> 
> Only saw the message the first time.


Sounds like it's something that works for files with an Amazon format but not other compatible formats. You might also run into older files that don't have the updated format where the bold slider won't work.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oddly enough, I have some recipes where I used the chrome extension send to kindle and I have the bold slider. 

I have a book I got from HQ.com and I converted in calibre and then used the send to kindle that is installed on my computer and it did not have the option for the bold. Hmm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Oddly enough, I have some recipes where I used the chrome extension send to kindle and I have the bold slider.
> 
> I have a book I got from HQ.com and I converted in calibre and then used the send to kindle that is installed on my computer and it did not have the option for the bold. Hmm.


Hmmm.

It makes sense to me that if you use Send to Kindle through Amazon that it would be the proper format.

Maybe when you send from Calibre it uses a different format?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> It makes sense to me that if you use Send to Kindle through Amazon that it would be the proper format.
> 
> Maybe when you send from Calibre it uses a different format?


Mobi on calibre, that i know. No clue what it sends on the plug in. They are both the official amazon send to kindle thingies. Just one is a chrome extension and the other is a little program download.

I get pretty much all my books from Amazon so I am good to go. Those that sideload everything, may have to figure something out somewhere. If there is something to get figured out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are using the publisher font, the bold slider may not work. It didn't with the one book I looked at so far, but not sure if that's a universal issue.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't see publisher font very often on the books I get. But I usually use bookerly anyway. Bookerly and caecelia look pretty close to the same to me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hallelujah!    

I've been waiting for this since they brought out the front lighting on the PW1. I can finally get back to reading in a serif font. (Up to now Helvetica has been the only one bold enough for me). Now I'm back with my beloved Caecilia.  

I think if they'd made this update only availabale on the new Oasis, as they have with some of the other enhancements, I may very well have spontaneously combusted.   

Thanks be to the mighty 'Zon.    I don't want to seem ungrateful by saying 'it took you long enough' but seriously Amazon, given how long it's been on other e-readers, this was waaaaaaay overdue.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

This new update is incredible. Been wanting weight control for years and seeing it now is horribly pleasing. Bookerly 3. Almost enough to make me cancel my new Oasis order. This update may have officially forced my Kindle 4 into retirement after all these years. Wow. Tried the Publisher Font and the bold slider is blacked out (you can use Calibre to add your choice of font via dafont.com or any other free font site and it defaults as "Publisher Font") but no big deal because you're choosing your font there anyhow. 

One of the best updates ever! Well done, Amazon.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

As a little add to the new Font update on the 6" Oasis now that i've played with it for awhile. The downside for Calibre users who use their own non-drm files. You have to delete/strip the Style sheets of all your books in Edit mode in order for the Bold slider option to show up. Well worth the 30 seconds of hassle though. Caecilia Bold 2 and 3 looks just like the Kindle 4 font to me. Fantastic.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> As a little add to the new Font update on the 6" Oasis now that i've played with it for awhile. The downside for Calibre users who use their own non-drm files. You have to delete/strip the Style sheets of all your books in Edit mode in order for the Bold slider option to show up. Well worth the 30 seconds of hassle though. Caecilia Bold 2 and 3 looks just like the Kindle 4 font to me. Fantastic.


Isn't it great? I was holding my K3 and the button basic next to the now bolded font on the Oasis and its about the same. #1 is enough for me for now. But that is the thing that has always bothered me when the screens went to higher quality resolution, it actually made the fonts thinner and lighter looking to me. In addition to the light layer that also made them a wee bit less dark. I always preferred the basic/buttons kindles font for that reason, but of course I have to have light now. This brings back that font I used to have.

Now that I had a chance to use it last night also, it really is fantastic now. Sometimes with the lighted screens when it gets dim, the font just kind of gets grayer, if that makes sense. So the contrast could be less good in dreary light. But now I can counteract that by making the font bolder, which of course makes it darker to my eyes. I strain less now I believe.

But I could not go past 1 on bold, especially on bookerly. They laid the bold on heavy on that font. 1 should be a tad less bolding. But it works for me so I am happy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW  . . . it turns out that my daily newspaper does not use the bold font. When I opened today's issue I got a pop up that said it's not available.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW . . . it turns out that my daily newspaper does not use the bold font. When I opened today's issue I got a pop up that said it's not available.


Ah, too bad. I wonder if they have to do some different formatting for that to work and if they might come through properly in the future. I'd send feedback to kindle, you never know. I don't have a newspaper, but I do have the simplistic style reader digest, I'll have to check.

eta: also no bold, although I didn't get a popup telling me. But, since those are shorter articles, I can use one of the bolder fonts that are san serif. Which I cannot use reading fiction. I get Amber Bold there, which i don't see in normal books for some reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ah, too bad. I wonder if they have to do some different formatting for that to work and if they might come through properly in the future. I'd send feedback to kindle, you never know. I don't have a newspaper, but I do have the simplistic style reader digest, I'll have to check.
> 
> eta: also no bold, although I didn't get a popup telling me. But, since those are shorter articles, I can use one of the bolder fonts that are san serif. Which I cannot use reading fiction. I get Amber Bold there, which i don't see in normal books for some reason.


Good idea . . . I'll send feedback. I do expect it has something to do with how they're formatted which is very slightly different to a book. For example, the menus along the top are different.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW . . . it turns out that my daily newspaper does not use the bold font. When I opened today's issue I got a pop up that said it's not available.


Bummer. Was hoping NYtimes would allow the slider. As goes with "send-to-kindle" and the Pocket wireless delivery: No Bold slider.  What a great addition,regardless. Atunah, right there with you. I wonder what that inversion text is going to look like in the dark. A pitch dark room with White text and lighting. I really think those two LEDs are going to make a difference in the new Oasis. really interesting.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

For me, I'd never use the inverted scheme. Its horrible for my eyes. I tried that on tablets before and it makes the letters start "swimming" to my eyes. Horrible. But I know many love that. 

I also don't like reading in a pitch dark room, I need a bit of a side light, or I get a headache. Any kind of other light source works. Its the same watching TV.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Bummer. Was hoping NYtimes would allow the slider. As goes with "send-to-kindle" and the Pocket wireless delivery: No Bold slider.  What a great addition,regardless. Atunah, right there with you. I wonder what that inversion text is going to look like in the dark. A pitch dark room with White text and lighting. I really think those two LEDs are going to make a difference in the new Oasis. really interesting.


My paper is the Washington Post . . . NYTimes might be different. Can't say for sure.

As to the two extra LEDs, keep in mind the screen is a bit bigger so my expectation is that the extra two lights are to make the lighting the same as on the current Oasis.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> My paper is the Washington Post . . . NYTimes might be different. Can't say for sure.
> 
> As to the two extra LEDs, keep in mind the screen is a bit bigger so my expectation is that the extra two lights are to make the lighting the same as on the current Oasis.


Definitely not, Ann!!! It's going to be completely different.  ...You're likely right. Regardless, the darker font makes it much easier for me to read in the dark now. Bold slider at 3 and light at 6 seems to be the sweet spot for me currently.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

This update is exactly what I wanted. On the previous firmware, font size 2 was too big and 3 was too small. Now I get what I need. The bold slider is icing on the cake. 
Thanks to Atunah for letting us know about it and big thanks to Amazon for making it possible!


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I really like this update, except for my sideloaded content (which isn't a whole lot... but still...). I've actually dropped the font size down, and turned up the bold - so I'm also saving the battery because there's less page turns in the long run!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> .........As goes with "send-to-kindle" and the Pocket wireless delivery: No Bold slider.


 I checked on a couple of the docs I'd put on my Kindle using "send to kindle" and the docs I'd originally downloaded from elsewhere didn't have the bold option, but the docs I'd made myself on my PC using Word DID have the bold option. Possibly in the future they may refine it to iron out the inconsistencies.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just found this and downloaded to my Voyage.  I like the more variable font sizes and the bold for my old eyes.

What's the chance of making a stickey for this and the Fire threads, that would show updates as they occur?  It seems as though my Voyage never updates automatically and the Fire HD is rather slow, sometimes a couple of weeks after an update appears.  It would be nice to be able to spot them and update more quickly if desired.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That will be great for a lot of people!


Me! My eye doctor said my eyes were getting old and I pointed out they were the same age as my big toe...76 years. More sizes is great. I've always felt like the optimum size was between 3 and 4--from the right. During the day, four was fine but if I woke up at night I would go to three. Part of the reason for the change had to do with contrast--old eyes don't handle low contrast well--and the contrast control for all fonts is fantastic.

This almost make me want to reward Kindle and by the new Oasis. Almost but not quite. Buttons? Really? That's almost as useful as a hand crank for a starter on my pickup. My old Kndle Keyboard made it two weeks before one of the page buttons broke. I've never had a problem with the Paperwhite touch screen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

patrickt said:


> This almost make me want to reward Kindle and by the new Oasis. Almost but not quite. Buttons? Really? That's almost as useful as a hand crank for a starter on my pickup. My old Kndle Keyboard made it two weeks before one of the page buttons broke. I've never had a problem with the Paperwhite touch screen.


Physical buttons actually make the page turning easier for some people with hand grip or cramping issues. And I wish there was one that would take you home from wherever without multiple touches on the page.

Lots of people won't care at all about the font changes -- I thought what they had was fine, but admit that the additional options are a nice improvement.

There are also those who are really excited about the audible support and waterproof aspect, neither of which matter to me.

Bottom line . . . . Amazon is continually improving things, listening to customers, and offering options so that almost everyone can find something that works for them. I think that's a good thing. And it's good, also, that they're rolling out what features of the new Oasis that they can to earlier models.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Unfortunately the Left Justify option still seems only to work with books that have Enhanced Typesetting, so it's not very useful to me. I'm still going to have to run books through Calibre. The new Boldness option is pretty nice, though. I do prefer it to be set on 1. Nice.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just read all day on Palatino, which I never could to before. It  was always way to light and thin for me to see it comfortably. I put in on bold 2, as it seems to bold in smaller steps than bookerly and now I can read it so very comfortable. Bolded like that, its a much nicer looking font for my eyes. Less blurry. 

I also turn the boldness on any font I read with at night up one notch. During the day I go back down one. It counteracts the slightly less contract I get at night because of the lighted screen. 

I am so very happy with this update and will be as happy on the new Oasis I am sure. I can now use all of the serif fonts if I want to.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm very happy with this update because it's keeping me from buying an Oasis. *pats Voyage*


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

I was excited about the bold option, but now I'm disappointed because I have about half and half Amazon and sideloaded content.  It doesn't work on my sideloaded content, which means I can't choose one setting and not worry about it again.  Effectively, no improvement for me at all.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I managed to get the bold working on my sideloaded stuff. Given, I don't have a lot of that. But I use calibre for those and I convert using the both mobi old and new. I used to use only "old" before and they didn't have the bold. So I have to re-convert with "both" "new and old" and then when I send it they have the bold enabled. I use send to kindle via the computer program thingie after opening the folder in calibre. So I don't use calibre itself to send. I want my stuff in the cloud. Only downside is that I don't have covers showing anymore on the sideloaded stuff. It is why I used to send the "old" mobi to get the covers. But I rather have the bold. I only have a few books like that like those I get on free promo on harlequin.com and such sites. Otherwise I buy all from amazon. 

Mind you, I am a very bare bones user of calibre and most of its functions are way over my head.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I managed to get the bold working on my sideloaded stuff. Given, I don't have a lot of that. But I use calibre for those and I convert using the both mobi old and new. I used to use only "old" before and they didn't have the bold. So I have to re-convert with "both" "new and old" and then when I send it they have the bold enabled. I use send to kindle via the computer program thingie after opening the folder in calibre. So I don't use calibre itself to send. I want my stuff in the cloud. Only downside is that I don't have covers showing anymore on the sideloaded stuff. It is why I used to send the "old" mobi to get the covers. But I rather have the bold. I only have a few books like that like those I get on free promo on harlequin.com and such sites. Otherwise I buy all from amazon.
> 
> Mind you, I am a very bare bones user of calibre and most of its functions are way over my head.


And now hearing this, I could probably reprocess all the stuff I bought elsewhere and replace it all in the cloud, but I'm not looking forward to it and don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

mikeschr said:


> And now hearing this, I could probably reprocess all the stuff I bought elsewhere and replace it all in the cloud, but I'm not looking forward to it and don't know if it's worth it.


Now that I have used the bolded font, I don't want to be without it. Its like when I got my first HD TV, which was later than many, I could not unsee after that. 

Thankfully I don't have a huge amount, still some. What I will do is open the manage my content page, sort by docs open calibre and basically delete the old file in the cloud and resend the new one, one by one. That way I don't end up with double files in the cloud. I'll still have to then delete them from one kindle I send them too. Also sorted by docs.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I managed to get the bold working on my sideloaded stuff. Given, I don't have a lot of that. But I use calibre for those and I convert using the both mobi old and new. I used to use only "old" before and they didn't have the bold. So I have to re-convert with "both" "new and old" and then when I send it they have the bold enabled. I use send to kindle via the computer program thingie after opening the folder in calibre.


Very nice, Atunah. I've been going through a few books i'm going to read and once I peel off the style sheets in Edit, all the bold shows up. A fun thing if you haven't done is to convert epub or mobi to AZW3. This allows you to choose any font you want (pulls from your Word fonts) and it shows up as "Publisher Font" on your Kindle as an azw3 file. It's a really nice Calibre function. Comic sans anyone? Great if you want to add another Serif to your collection.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

northofdivision said:


> Very nice, Atunah. I've been going through a few books i'm going to read and once I peel off the style sheets in Edit, all the bold shows up. A fun thing if you haven't done is to convert epub or mobi to AZW3. This allows you to choose any font you want (pulls from your Word fonts) and it shows up as "Publisher Font" on your Kindle as an azw3 file. It's a really nice Calibre function. Comic sans anyone? Great if you want to add another Serif to your collection.


That is something I had attempted a while back and never could figure out how to do. I gave up on that. Most of the functions in that program are just to hard for me to figure out. I mainly use it as a backup tool.

I also can't send AZW3 files via the send to kindle, it only sends mobi files. I really don't feel like plugging in my kindle to the computer and calibre just for a couple of sideloaded books. If one has many, I can see that being more useful. Its just overall so much easier to get the books from Amazon and everything then just works.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

Re third party books emailed to my Kindle as docs, I noticed that, while the bold doesn't work, the new 14 size  levels do work, so there is still some of the new update goodness to be had.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

True, the new font sizes were there, even in the old docs. But I want my bold now.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh happy day!!! I can finally use Bookerly (+1 bold), and a font size that doesn't make me either squint or leave me with 10 lines on a page. Thank you Amazon!


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried using Calibre to convert to AZW and then dropping them onto Kindle rather than emailing? I hope the bold option shows up with this method, as that's how I normally process (you get covers too). I'll try later or tomorrow.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Jodi O said:


> Has anyone tried using Calibre to convert to AZW and then dropping them onto Kindle rather than emailing? I hope the bold option shows up with this method, as that's how I normally process (you get covers too). I'll try later or tomorrow.


Yes, I tried both Mobi and Azw3 and always drop them via E: drive plugging in my Kindle. I had to delete Style sheets in the editor for the Bold to work but guessing that's because most of my files are Epub. Publishers who design their ebooks put Style sheets in because they was to present the book in a certain way with specific font layouts. I just deleted them and Bold showed up in all my books via Calibre. I added my own Font in the conversion of epub/mobi to azw3 because I like to have my own extra which shows up as "Publisher font"


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

northofdivision said:


> Yes, I tried both Mobi and Azw3 and always drop them via E: drive plugging in my Kindle. I had to delete Style sheets in the editor for the Bold to work but guessing that's because most of my files are Epub. Publishers who design their ebooks put Style sheets in because they was to present the book in a certain way with specific font layouts. I just deleted them and Bold showed up in all my books via Calibre. I added my own Font in the conversion of epub/mobi to azw3 because I like to have my own extra which shows up as "Publisher font"


I just tried too. Most of my side-loaded books are originally mobi converted to AZW and dropped onto the Kindle. All but one that I checked had the bold option. That one was probably converted differently.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Jodi O said:


> Has anyone tried using Calibre to convert to AZW and then dropping them onto Kindle rather than emailing? I hope the bold option shows up with this method, as that's how I normally process (you get covers too). I'll try later or tomorrow.


I use Calibre to convert to AZW, but I use the server built into Calibre to send the books wirelessly to my Kindle. The bold option did show up.


----------



## TromboneAl (Mar 20, 2015)

The article says: "Your Kindle should download and install the latest software version while connected to Wi-Fi and charging."

That's not happening with my PaperWhite 3. It still shows as V5.8.10. Are they staggering the upgrades?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Probably. I stopped being patient some time ago and now just grab it myself and download it and then update.  

It can take weeks to get all of them out. Often, they get downloaded via wifi when its wifi on and just sitting there, not being used. So when its plugged in at night is a good time for it to download.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Atunah. I usually just wait for updates to happen, and for me they're always much later than reported here, but I downloaded the latest to my Oasis last night, and it is great.

The font sizes available alone don't solve the too small or too large issue for me, but adding bold set at 1 gives the illusion of making too small large enough or something. So it's a fix for a long-time problem. I haven't experimented with different fonts the way you have, just left it at Bookerly and changed it back and forth. Will have to take another look at some of the others, although only serif fonts work for me.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

TromboneAl said:


> The article says: "Your Kindle should download and install the latest software version while connected to Wi-Fi and charging."
> 
> That's not happening with my PaperWhite 3. It still shows as V5.8.10. Are they staggering the upgrades?


They always stagger updates. My Voyage doesn't get updates for about 3 weeks after a new release unless I manually download it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> Thanks, Atunah. I usually just wait for updates to happen, and for me they're always much later than reported here, but I downloaded the latest to my Oasis last night, and it is great.
> 
> The font sizes available alone don't solve the too small or too large issue for me, but adding bold set at 1 gives the illusion of making too small large enough or something. So it's a fix for a long-time problem. I haven't experimented with different fonts the way you have, just left it at Bookerly and changed it back and forth. Will have to take another look at some of the others, although only serif fonts work for me.


Yay. I really wanted you to see it sooner, than wait for the update to get to you. I had the same thought with the font sizes, in itself they look the same as they have before, the difference between 3 and 4 being my issue. But like you, when you make it bold, it changes it all. It gets thicker, bolder, so appears "larger". Probably because its much easier to read. I too only use serif fonts, I cannot read in non serif. I still like bookerly a lot, now much much better because I can bold it. It always seemed a tad lighter than even the caecila. I have been reading this current book with palotino just to see. It was never an option before as it was just so thin and light it hurt my eyes. But with bold at 2, its so readable now. But I think going forward, bookerly still works probably best for me overall. Its a great readable font. I use bold at #1 for it and its contrast is almost like the non lighted kindles used to be. That nice dark font that I had missed.

I found especially as it gets dark the bold now counteracts the slightly washed out fonts I got then. When the lighting is more noticable. Now its perfect.

I still don't like baskerville much, its just too short. Not sure how else to put it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TromboneAl said:


> The article says: "Your Kindle should download and install the latest software version while connected to Wi-Fi and charging."
> 
> That's not happening with my PaperWhite 3. It still shows as V5.8.10. Are they staggering the upgrades?


The other thing about staggered updates is that, if you don't have wifi on all the time, and they send it when it's off, they might not send it again for a while. It likely will NOT come over 3G even for those who have cellular wireless.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The other thing about staggered updates is that, if you don't have wifi on all the time, and they send it when it's off, they might not send it again for a while. It likely will NOT come over 3G even for those who have cellular wireless.


When I was talking to an Amazon rep once, he informed me updates could be done over 3G - but he couldn't make it happen. I never had any of my 3G devices update that way after wifi became possible on them. Since I only had dial up internet at home, I'd take the Kindle to the library with me, wake it and sit it there hoping something would happen. Sometimes it did.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I currently own a Voage and an Oasis 1.  I still haven’t received the new update.  I know I can download and install it manually but I was hoping they would update automatically.  Has anyone else not received the new update.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

The Voyage I just shipped off to Amazon as a trade-in had not updated as of 5 p.m. today, and my Oasis 1 had not updated as of maybe midnight last night when I did it manually. Updates for me have always been weeks behind everyone else. I'm in Colorado.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

ellenoc said:


> The Voyage I just shipped off to Amazon as a trade-in had not updated as of 5 p.m. today, and my Oasis 1 had not updated as of maybe midnight last night when I did it manually. Updates for me have always been weeks behind everyone else. I'm in Colorado.


Thanks. I think I will just wait for the update to happen automatically.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

nikkidog said:


> I currently own a Voage and an Oasis 1. I still haven't received the new update. I know I can download and install it manually but I was hoping they would update automatically. Has anyone else not received the new update.


I always get it two weeks after everybody else.


----------



## Cindy64 (Oct 17, 2017)

I don't quite know how to explain this, but is there a way to downgrade of some sort? got to a previous update or "patch"? I'd appreciate, if someone knows how.


----------



## John Hopper (Mar 31, 2013)

amyberta said:


> I always get it two weeks after everybody else.


For the last couple of years, I have always manually updated - just too impatient, even when the update sometimes has little or nothing of interest in it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy64 said:


> I don't quite know how to explain this, but is there a way to downgrade of some sort? got to a previous update or "patch"? I'd appreciate, if someone knows how.


Not that I know of. Once it updates, you can't go back.

If you did a previous update manually, and still have the .bin file, you may be able to re-copy it to the kindle -- but I'm not sure the device will show it as 'ready for update' at that point.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As far as I can tell, reading some of the geek posts on other sites, you can't go down in a update once its done. As each update is always a full type update. Or whatever the geeky term is. Its why you don't have to get little updates in between in case you haven't updated in a while and are missing some of them.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

This is odd. I just downloaded a free .mobi book from a non-Amazon site. I converted via Calibre to .azw3 and to .mobi (old and new) to experiment. I dropped the .azw3 onto the Kindle, and emailed the .mobi. Neither of them are showing the bold option. I can't imagine why.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't get it to work anymore either. I know I had tried it with a couple and bold was there. I used the send to kindle option after re-converting the books to both old and new mobi in calibre. Then when I tried other books, it didn't work. I have no clue what is the difference, but I used the same settings, which is just basic stuff as I don't know much about fancy calibre stuff. I fiddled and fiddled for 2 hours the other day, trying to get those sideloaded books to show bold again. Nothing. 
I have decided now I am done with sideloaded books, other than recipes. I am tired of trying to fiddle and make stuff work to get it in the cloud. I don't care anymore if a book is free or what, if its not in kindle format, I have no interest anymore. I am done. There is a reason why kindle is so popular, it just works. I could have read a book in the time I tried to figure that out, and saved me some grey hairs.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Jodi O said:


> This is odd. I just downloaded a free .mobi book from a non-Amazon site. I converted via Calibre to .azw3 and to .mobi (old and new) to experiment. I dropped the .azw3 onto the Kindle, and emailed the .mobi. Neither of them are showing the bold option. I can't imagine why.


It is an Enhanced Typography feature. I believe there is a plug-in for calibre that generates what they are calling 'KFX' format, which you can side-load and get some or all of these features:

https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272407

I have not tried it myself.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I can't get it to work anymore either. I know I had tried it with a couple and bold was there. I used the send to kindle option after re-converting the books to both old and new mobi in calibre. Then when I tried other books, it didn't work. I have no clue what is the difference, but I used the same settings, which is just basic stuff as I don't know much about fancy calibre stuff. I fiddled and fiddled for 2 hours the other day, trying to get those sideloaded books to show bold again. Nothing.
> I have decided now I am done with sideloaded books, other than recipes. I am tired of trying to fiddle and make stuff work to get it in the cloud. I don't care anymore if a book is free or what, if its not in kindle format, I have no interest anymore. I am done. There is a reason why kindle is so popular, it just works. I could have read a book in the time I tried to figure that out, and saved me some grey hairs.


I totally understand your frustration. Really. It's getting old, getting all the techy stuff to work right consistently. Unfortunately, I have some sources for (legitimate) free non-fiction books that have nothing to do with Amazon. So, I'm stuck. There is a Calibre update pending that I haven't downloaded yet. I'll try that.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

tsemple said:


> It is an Enhanced Typography feature. I believe there is a plug-in for calibre that generates what they are calling 'KFX' format, which you can side-load and get some or all of these features:
> 
> https://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272407
> 
> I have not tried it myself.


The thing is, it worked just a few days ago. I checked side-loaded .mobi and .azw3 just after the firmware update, and bold was showing. Others saw the same. But I will definitely look into the Calibre plugin, thanks


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jodi O said:


> I totally understand your frustration. Really. It's getting old, getting all the techy stuff to work right consistently. Unfortunately, I have some sources for (legitimate) free non-fiction books that have nothing to do with Amazon. So, I'm stuck. There is a Calibre update pending that I haven't downloaded yet. I'll try that.


Oh, I understand. Some of mine are basically promo books from a publisher website you earn by earning points. But I have to convert from epub to mobi and now with bold that I really really love now, I have to have all books with it enabled.

Let us know if you can get it to work. For me, it must work with send to kindle so its in the cloud. Side loading from calibre by plugging in the kindle is not an option for me. Its just odd that i was able to get a few of them done and then suddenly bam, it didn't work. I didn't update anything in the time between and I am not techy enough to figure out what the difference now is.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Jodi O said:


> The thing is, it worked just a few days ago. I checked side-loaded .mobi and .azw3 just after the firmware update, and bold was showing. Others saw the same. But I will definitely look into the Calibre plugin, thanks


Interesting. I am wrong about it being an ET feature. I just looked at one of my calibre-converted books and it has Bold slider. I believe it does require KF8 format, and does not work with embedded fonts.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a lot of Project Gutenberg books that were downloaded as .mobi, converted to .azw3 by Calbre and saved to Kindle within Calibre. All of these books which I converted in the past have the bold slider. But...if I do the exact same thing today, there is no bold slider. 

I also have a number of .mobi books that I simply emailed to my Kindle email account and downloaded to Kindle. Some of these have the bold slider, some do not. But, again, if I do that today...no bold slider.

So, it doesn't look like Kf8 format is required. 

Bizarrely, it looks like books that are side-loaded AFTER the firmware update do not show the slider. But I'm still going to fool around with it.


----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Okay. I found something that works. I add the .mobi to Calibre and convert to .mobi, old/new. I select "edit metadata" in Calibre and delete the original .mobi. I plug in the Kindle and use Calibre to send the new .mobi to the device. I get the bold slider AND the option to add to Goodreads as currently reading. If I use "Send to Kindle" to send the same file, no bold.

I know Atunah doesn't want to plug in, which is a nuisance and doesn't allow for archiving. But, so far, that's all I've got.



tsemple said:


> Interesting. I am wrong about it being an ET feature. I just looked at one of my calibre-converted books and it has Bold slider. I believe it does require KF8 format, and does not work with embedded fonts.


Yeah, I *think* that the hybrid .mobi (old,new) includes KF8 formatting, though I actually have no idea what that means


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

For me the new bold option is the greatest improvement in the Kindle since the lighting was added. Like so many of you I used to get any improved Kindle that came out. I have spread more Kindles around my town than Santa Clause has. I don't know if any improvement in the Kindle will matter to me anymore. The Oasis #1 with the new bold answers all my prayers.

Steve


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Jodi O said:


> Okay. I found something that works. I add the .mobi to Calibre and convert to .mobi, old/new. I select "edit metadata" in Calibre and delete the original .mobi. I plug in the Kindle and use Calibre to send the new .mobi to the device. I get the bold slider AND the option to add to Goodreads as currently reading. If I use "Send to Kindle" to send the same file, no bold.
> 
> I know Atunah doesn't want to plug in, which is a nuisance and doesn't allow for archiving. But, so far, that's all I've got.
> 
> Yeah, I *think* that the hybrid .mobi (old,new) includes KF8 formatting, though I actually have no idea what that means


Yes, that's the idea. Some of the really old Kindles (K1 and K2) and orphaned Kindle apps don't support KF8, so including the older mobi format provides compatibility for those, should one ever need it.

Some day I wish they would let you use send to kindle with KF8-only files. Hybrid files are at least twice as big to upload, which means you get to the 50MB upload size limit faster than necessary (or maybe there is a calibre trick to make the 'mobi' segment very small so the penalty is minimal).

Also last time I checked you cannot upload any of the fixed-layout formats other than vanilla PDF. So KF8 comic/manga/children's book formats cannot be uploaded, and same is true of 'textbook' (print replica) format (sort of PDF+).

But then it is a free service, and one that competition for the most part does not have.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Those who have been patiently waiting for the update to push to their Kindles may want to check again.  Sometime in the last week or so my Voyage did update.  I did not get a "what's new" notice, see the update/restart in settings bolded instead of greyed out, nor did I open my cover to find it on the home page instead of within a book where I had left it (usual indication for me that it has reset itself applying an update).

Last night I was continuing a read and having a little trouble with my eyes, so I went to the Aa menu to temporarily increase the font size. Lo and behold there were the lovely little slider boxes for bolding and font size!  Wow, wow, wow, do I love being able to increase boldness just +1! It makes a huge difference in legibility to me, and I agree with Atunah and ellenoc that bolder print does make a smaller-sized font seem bigger just because it is "thicker".

I did play around with some of the different font choices at different sizes and bolding and I am very content with Bookerly at bolding #1 and have been able to decrease the font size from what showed as #10 on the new slider to #08 without my readability suffering at all. YAY!!

I do notice a little more ghosting on page turns.  I presume that's because of the increased pixels to make it bolder needing to release and reform into new words.  It's most noticeable in the bottom right-hand corner when the previous page had a full line of words across the page and there is a blank spot on the new page where a sentence at the end of a paragraph ends part-way across the page.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel -- you might check the setting about how often the page refreshes. If you set .it so it does on every page turn, that might reduce the ghosting. I have to say I've not noticed it myself on either my Oasis16 or Voyage


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> crebel -- you might check the setting about how often the page refreshes. If you set .it so it does on every page turn, that might reduce the ghosting. I have to say I've not noticed it myself on either my Oasis16 or Voyage


Thanks, I've always kept my Kindles set to every page refresh and I checked to make sure that was not changed. Like I said, it's most noticeable to me when the page turns from a full line to a partial line, definitely not a deal breaker.

Another plus with the update I didn't mention is that it appears to my eyes that the bolding extends to the Home Page (mine is in List View) - the font size isn't changed, but I think print is definitely darker and therefore easier to read.


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

Why could Amazon not do a version of the 5.8.11 firmware for the Kindle Touch?  It is so similar to the K7 Basic unit and the last firmware update for it gave it the List View or Cover View (Grid View) option of the newer Kindle models.  I get the impression that Amazon limits the firmware feature upgrades to newer models to help encourage new sales even though the older units still are working perfectly.  Heck I still have a new condition Kindle 1!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kindlecollector said:


> Why could Amazon not do a version of the 5.8.11 firmware for the Kindle Touch? It is so similar to the K7 Basic unit and the last firmware update for it gave it the List View or Cover View (Grid View) option of the newer Kindle models. I get the impression that Amazon limits the firmware feature upgrades to newer models to help encourage new sales even though the older units still are working perfectly. Heck I still have a new condition Kindle 1!


Keep in mind that technology has changed a lot in the last 10 years. The Touch, for example, was released in 2011 -- that's a million years in processor power evolution. It is very likely that some of the features they're adding to the newest models are beyond what the hardware from that long ago can run. Frankly, I'm impressed that they're including some of the font improvements to even the Voyage and and 3rd Gen PW -- they're 3 years old, after all!


----------

